# What color MUFE HD if usually use MAC NC25?



## Ursula (Aug 7, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a color match between these products?  NC 25 is my normal color with NC 30 and sometimes 35, depending on the formula and the time of year.  Mostly NC 25 though.  I'm thinking of the MUFE HD or Face and Body to try?  What say you?


----------



## Cinci (Aug 7, 2009)

I wear NC20, NC25, and sometimes NC30 in Studio Fix Fluid and either NC25, NC30, or C4 in Studio fix powder, all depending on the time of year and how much of a tan I have.  

I usually blend my own shades of foundation, but when I was wearing approximately NC25 in fluid I was matched to 120 in MUFE HD Foundation.. 

I like the coverage (and tone) of the MUFE HD better than anything else.  It gives good coverage, doesn't feel heavy, and leaves a soft smooth finish.  it's my favourite liquid foundation, and the one I reach for most often.

That being said, I prefer the staying power of the Face & Body (as it is water resistant) for hot days when I will be outdoors. The coverage is more sheer that that of the MUFE HD, but it seems to last a bit longer on my oily skin.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks Cinci!

Do you use a powder with this?  Which one?


----------



## Ursula (Aug 7, 2009)

I was looking at Kevin Aucoins foundation too.  Read some great reviews and saw that Sephora has it which just opened in Tucson so I might check that out too


----------



## Cinci (Aug 7, 2009)

If I am taking my time, I set it with Ben Nye Neutral Set or MAC Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder.    I  set it with blot powder when I'm in a hurry and don't want to mess with the sifter style jars, but I prefer the finish of the Ben Nye or Prep & Prime over blot powder.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 7, 2009)

I pretty much live at that Sephora Ursula I'm  in there so often! I was so ecstatic when they opened one in Tucson. I am kind of sad that it isn't one of the stores selected to carry Illamasqua. But hey you win some you lose some. I also have to agree with Cinci about the staying power of the Face and Body being better.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 7, 2009)

I like HD better just because I love coverage. But face & body is def. better to use during the summer. I think you would be 120 in HD.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm an NW25 but use NC25 depending on my skin's mood and how my freckles are behaving....I use MUFE HD #120 - it's very forgiving so it will probably work for you.  I also use the MUFE HD Powder, which I absolutely love, and don't leave the house without.  The finish it gives your skin is unbeatable!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breezybabe89* 

 
_I pretty much live at that Sephora Ursula I'm in there so often! I was so ecstatic when they opened one in Tucson. I am kind of sad that it isn't one of the stores selected to carry Illamasqua. But hey you win some you lose some. I also have to agree with Cinci about the staying power of the Face and Body being better._

 
lol, maybe I'll see you down there.  I've never been there as I live out in Vail, but I have business over there so I'll check it out.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_lol, maybe I'll see you down there.  I've never been there as I live out in Vail, but I have business over there so I'll check it out._

 
Yea, I live over of of Houghton but I still try to make it over there once a week.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 10, 2009)

We should have a field trip sometime.


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2009)

...........


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ Thank you!


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_We should have a field trip sometime._

 
yes, definitely


----------



## Cinci (Aug 18, 2009)

I've posted a swatch of a few of the MAC Studio Fix Fluid shades vs MUFE HD #120 in the swatch forum.  Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...9/#post1747680


----------



## Girl about town (Aug 21, 2009)

i have 120 and its a perfect match!!! Im nc25 in MAC 020 in Dior and 205 in illamasqua.


----------

